# Letzte Chance - Okuma Epix EB



## ossis angelladen (11. September 2005)

Jetzt oder nie - zugreifen solange noch was da ist ! |wavey: 


*Okuma Epix Baitfeeder ~ Eine Freilaufrolle der Spitzenklasse*
Überzeugende Technik, 1a Freilauf, 1a Schnurverlegung, 1a Bremse

*10 Kugellager:*
9 Kugellager aus hochwertigem Edelstahl, versiegelt und korrosionsbeständig
1 QuickSet-Einweg Kugellager
Spule aus Aluminium, mit rostfreiem Stahl verstärkt
CNC-gefertigte Spule, 3-teilig, Abwurfkante aus Titan
Aluminiumkurbel, CNC-gefräst
geschmiedete Kurbel aus Aluminium
EDS "ExtraDragSystem" mit größerer Bremsfläche für 30% mehr Bremskraft
versiegeltes Bremssystem 
patentiertes "OneTouch"-Baitfeeder Kupplungssystem, microfein
Quickset-Einweg-Rücklaufsperre
Aluminium Ersatzspule
Aktionspreise: 

*Okuma Epix EB 30 --------------- €* *47,90 *
*Okuma Epix EB 40 --------------- € 48,90*
*Okuma Epix EB 50 --------------- € 49,90*
*Okuma Epix EB 65 --------------- € 59,90*


*Schnurfassung und Übersetzung: *
Okuma Epix EB 30 --- 230m/0,25mm --- Übersetzung: 5,1:1
Okuma Epix EB 40 --- 200m/0,30mm --- Übersetzung: 5,0:1
Okuma Epix EB 50 --- 300m/0,35mm --- Übersetzung: 5,0:1
Okuma Epix EB 65 --- 310m/0,40mm --- Übersetzung: 4,5:1






Angebot solange Vorrat reicht! Also zugreifen bevor es zu spät ist!!!
Weitere attraktive Angebote gibt´s auf unserer Website! 


*Kontakt:*
*Ossis Angelladen & Fliegenfischerschule*
Oswald Pachl
Rossmarkt 39 A 
63739 Aschaffenburg

Fon: (+49) 06021 - 2 28 67
Fax: (+49) 06021 - 2 28 60

eMail: info@ossis-angelladen.com
www: www.ossis-angelladen.com


----------

